# Do YOU use your dustbag?



## lovelyfromAtoZ

A lot of luxury brand handbags almost always come with a dust-bag, but does one use them after a week after getting that gorgeous bag? 

I admit that I have become quite lazy with my dust-bags  

I currently own a small Givenchy Antigona Duffle, a Mulberry Oversized Alexa and a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM and as I look at my closet now while typing this, none of these bags have their dust-bags on !

So basically why I started this thread is because I was wondering if anyone else is as lazy as I am  or rather the opposite.

Do any of you ladies or gents actually use dust-bags?


----------



## purse mommy

I use the dust bags intermittently some bags are in them and some aren't and there really isn't any rhyme or reason to it


----------



## LabelLover81

I have my fall/winter bags, and my spring/summer bags. When they are in storage because they are out of season, they are in their dustbag. When they're in season and in my closet, I always have them exposed!


----------



## Gixxer

Unless I am using the bag at that time, mine are always in their dust bags, and then in the box in some cases (Hermès). When for whatever reason they haven't come with dust bags, or I've lost one (LV Speedy), I use a cotton pillow case. And I stuff the bags with tissue or scarves if they haven't come with stuffing! (Even my mini Alexa).

Actually, one of the Chanel hand-me-downs from my mum is in the same box _and_ carrier bag (circa 1992), so that may explain where I get this from.


----------



## Piarpreet

I change bags daily, and although I get lazy at times, I normally come back home empty it into a lil drawer I have for "purse contents" and store it in the dustbag and then put it in shelf. But lately I'm feeling I should have some exposed (some particular ones per month) so I make more use of my bags.


----------



## louvigilante

Gixxer said:


> Unless I am using the bag at that time, mine are always in their dust bags, and then in the box in some cases (Hermès). When for whatever reason they haven't come with dust bags, or I've lost one (LV Speedy), I use a cotton pillow case. And I stuff the bags with tissue or scarves if they haven't come with stuffing! (Even my mini Alexa).
> 
> Actually, one of the Chanel hand-me-downs from my mum is in the same box _and_ carrier bag (circa 1992), so that may explain where I get this from.




Pillow case = genius idea! I have two/three bags without dust bags and I hate not having them protected. Something about dust on a bag just makes the bag look so sad and lonely.  Going to closet now to remedy this situation!

I have a photo and description on my wall in my closet to remind me what I own to make sure I change it up.


----------



## jules 8

Yes, I always use mine


----------



## Gixxer

louvigilante said:


> Pillow case = genius idea! I have two/three bags without dust bags and I hate not having them protected. Something about dust on a bag just makes the bag look so sad and lonely.  Going to closet now to remedy this situation!
> 
> I have a photo and description on my wall in my closet to remind me what I own to make sure I change it up.



Awesome! Glad to be assistance!


----------



## Frogy

Yes, I use it because I love my bags so much.


----------



## DebbieC

I always use mine, and I keep them stuffed when not in use as well


----------



## mundodabolsa

absolutely. living in a big city so much dirt black dust comes in daily, even in the winter with closed windows. in my closed closets any shoes that aren't in boxes get covered in dust. I'm not interested in cleaning my bags every time I want to use them, so dust bags it is.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I keep my bags in the dust bags & do use them for storage & protection


----------



## ValextraFTW

I used to be really diligent about keeping them in the dust bags however I've been trying get more of them into my rotation so about half are out and about (stuffed, still) and the rest sitting still in the closet.


----------



## MsInternational

Yes, I always keep my bag in it's dust bag when I'm not using it.


----------



## ladysarah

lovelyfromAtoZ said:


> A lot of luxury brand handbags almost always come with a dust-bag, but does one use them after a week after getting that gorgeous bag?
> 
> I admit that I have become quite lazy with my dust-bags
> 
> I currently own a small Givenchy Antigona Duffle, a Mulberry Oversized Alexa and a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM and as I look at my closet now while typing this, none of these bags have their dust-bags on !
> 
> So basically why I started this thread is because I was wondering if anyone else is as lazy as I am  or rather the opposite.
> 
> Do any of you ladies or gents actually use dust-bags?



YES I use the dustbags. I don't have that many bags, but these things cost money and would like to keep them in good shape. Dustbags will make a difference. In fact I would go as far as to say that if you have inexpensive bags that came without dustbags, get some to protect them. they will look smarter in the long run and so will you.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I always use dustbags. The thing is that I have one less dustbag than handbags for some reason, so whenever I take out a bag, I end up putting the one I have been using into its dustbag, which means that I can't tell what bag is in which dustbag. I'm going to have it sort it all out sometime...


----------



## uadjit

Yes, I always store my bags in dustbags but I don't always put the right bag in the dustbag because sometimes when I switch purses in a hurry I put the bag I was just using in the dustbag of the one I'm moving into. So they get all mixed up.


----------



## StyleEyes

Im with everybody who's pro dust bag. Im pretty religious about it. They are all properly wiped down (if needed), stuffed with their pillow and stored away in the appropriate dust bag. 

I do have plans in the works to change this up a bit. Im doing a bedroom made closet project (on a budget) and it should be underway by next week. If everything turns out the way I hope, I'll post it here for a dust bag free storage solution.


----------



## Divealicious

Yes! I even buy extra dust bags for items t that don't come with one  even shoes!


----------



## sdkitty

Yes, I always use my dustbags


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

Wow after reading all these responses, I'm going to put all my dust bags on! And the pillowcase idea is amazing! Also, I'll probably stuff my oversized Alexa at the same time to keep its shape! I'll try and not be as lazy with the dust-bags anymore!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## lululacoste

I was so good about doing this years ago but now I find that I rarely use my dustbags. I want to start again.


----------



## slyyls

yes, I use dust bags, after I found out dust is the enemy of most things.  The sales manager at the Coach store told me to always use dust bags and keep my bags stuffed if I'm not going to be using it for a period of time.


----------



## Love Of My Life

slyyls said:


> yes, I use dust bags, after I found out dust is the enemy of most things.  The sales manager at the Coach store told me to always use dust bags and keep my bags stuffed if I'm not going to be using it for a period of time.


 

And as a suggestion, if you are going to stuff your bags, either
acid free tissue paper, cotton t shirts or towels to hold the shape


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

hotshot said:


> And as a suggestion, if you are going to stuff your bags, either
> acid free tissue paper, cotton t shirts or towels to hold the shape




Thanks! I was wondering what to stuff them with! I just used scarves for the most part


----------



## reyzor82

I honestly wish I had a dustbag for my Saumur 35 but it was a preloved item and the shop did not provide one for me.. so it's just sitting there 


Is it necessary to stuff Saumur with plastic bags/paper frequently to keep it in shape? It's pretty saggy right now :s


----------



## LVnatic

Not only do I use dust bags, I keep my Hermes bags (2) in jcrew dust bags to throw off burglars!


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

I personally would because my Alexa seems to get saggy but if I don't use it for a week and kept it stuffed at the same time, it usually looks fuller(:


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

reyzor82 said:


> I honestly wish I had a dustbag for my Saumur 35 but it was a preloved item and the shop did not provide one for me.. so it's just sitting there
> 
> 
> Is it necessary to stuff Saumur with plastic bags/paper frequently to keep it in shape? It's pretty saggy right now :s




I personally would because my Alexa seems to get saggy but if I don't use it for a week and kept it stuffed at the same time, it usually looks fuller(:


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

LVnatic said:


> Not only do I use dust bags, I keep my Hermes bags (2) in jcrew dust bags to throw off burglars!




That's a great idea! My mom has 3 Hermes bags, I should pass that suggestion on to her!


----------



## MsInternational

Yes, I put my bag in it's dustbag when I know I won't be using it for 1-2 days.


----------



## wineluvr

I rarely use my dustbags even though I always plan to.  Good reminder for me to put all my bags in their dustbags now!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

I always store my bags in their dust bags, never can be lazy about it because it would be on my mind constantly if I didn't, lol


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I store the ones I use less frequently in their dustbags, the other ones are either standing in my closet or on the floor...


----------



## sss504

I never stop using a bag long enough for it to get dusty so I tend not to bother with dust bags. I suppose if I had a light coloured or suede bag I would use them because the get marked so easily.


----------



## ninjanna

I always use the dust bags, I always get so OCD about storing my bags. They must have something in it to retain its shape and be in a dust bag.


----------



## applecidered

I should take better care of some of my bags lol! I do stuff them with old sweatshirts but haven't gotten around with dustbags.


----------



## *schmoo*

always and stuffed!


----------



## cheidel

All of my purses/handbags are in a dust bag (if it came with one), or in a pillow case.  I have many handbags, and take very good care of them.  Whether Michael Kors, LV, Marc Jacobs, Dooney, Cole Haan, etc.  All are stored when not in use.


----------



## MarianaSM

Always  it makes my purses always organized and protect them.


----------



## KRZE1234

ALWAYS. I stuff the non-sturdy ones and I have them in several black closet boxes I got from Ikea. It's actually quite a job rotating them everyday so I change bags every 5 days. I always take 2 out, put my wallet and other crap:giggles: in 'em, put them back in their dust bags and put them near the door. I take out one bag with gold hardware and one with silver/brass.:blossom:


----------



## bunnycat

I slide them in their dustbags (or shoebag or pillowcase if they didn't come with a bag) and leave the ends open (pointed out towards me) so I can see which ones are which easily. I don't have all that many (12) so it's a pretty easy task to keep track of them. My goal is if it doesn't fit on the shelf I have made for the bags, then something has to go to move another bag in.


----------



## Lita Sixx

Yes, i use the dustbag in every single one of my bags except for the one i'm using currently, which i keep on top of my dresser


----------



## handbagjunkie00

I use my dustbags when storing my bags.  However, I've read a that many of you also stuff your bags so that they retain their shape.  Is it necessary to stuff one's bag? Any suggestions on good stuffing material to use?


----------



## bunnycat

handbagjunkie00 said:


> I use my dustbags when storing my bags.  However, I've read a that many of you also stuff your bags so that they retain their shape.  Is it necessary to stuff one's bag? Any suggestions on good stuffing material to use?



From previous threads I've read, old cotton tshirts are good or acid free tissue. Apparently the tissue you get with bags has acid in it that can discolor the linings. And I think the same may be true of the air packs you can get, but am not really sure about that one. To be safer, if I am using some airpacks because multiple tshirts would make it too heavy, I put them inside an old tshirt so the tshirt is touching the bag interior, and not the plastic air bags. Some people also make or buy cloth pillows for bags that need to retain their shape.


----------



## Younna

LVnatic said:


> Not only do I use dust bags, I keep my Hermes bags (2) in jcrew dust bags to throw off burglars!




Clever!

I use all my dust bags. If I finished using a bag it goes immediately back into its dust bag.


----------



## handbagjunkie00

bunnycat said:


> From previous threads I've read, old cotton tshirts are good or acid free tissue. Apparently the tissue you get with bags has acid in it that can discolor the linings. And I think the same may be true of the air packs you can get, but am not really sure about that one. To be safer, if I am using some airpacks because multiple tshirts would make it too heavy, I put them inside an old tshirt so the tshirt is touching the bag interior, and not the plastic air bags. Some people also make or buy cloth pillows for bags that need to retain their shape.


This is great stuff.  Thanks for the helpful suggestions...now to find some old cotton t-shirts


----------



## bunnycat

handbagjunkie00 said:


> This is great stuff.  Thanks for the helpful suggestions...now to find some old cotton t-shirts



You're welcome! Happy to help!


----------



## czarina111

Do you guys clean your bag before putting it back into the dust bag?


----------



## handbagjunkie00

czarina111 said:


> Do you guys clean your bag before putting it back into the dust bag?


I generally take a cloth diaper (unused of course  ) and wipe down the outside of the canvas bags I have.


----------



## iewagoner70

I keep my LV's in their dustbags and then I put them in the box they came in.  Is that bad? Should they be kept out of their box?


----------



## handbagjunkie00

iewagoner70 said:


> I keep my LV's in their dustbags and then I put them in the box they came in.  Is that bad? Should they be kept out of their box?


I don't think it's a bad idea at all.  I've heard others follow this same method of putting their handbags in their dustbag and then into the original box it goes.  Plus, if you ever decide to sell it, the resale value is helped tremendously by the original box alone


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I always use the dust bag. OCD = dust bag.


----------



## TuffTuff

Yes i store my precious in their dustbag when they're not in use, if they don't havea dustbag I'll find one for them to wear.


----------



## megustapurses

TuffTuff said:


> Yes i store my precious in their dustbag when they're not in use, if they don't havea dustbag I'll find one for them to wear.




Same here. I feel like I'm doing them an injustice if I don't. They deserve better, lol.


----------



## bakeacookie

I store all of my bags and small leather goods in their dust bags. If not, I utilize little pouches for them. I also pick up extra dust bags while thrifting incase I lose a dust bag or a bag doesn't come with one.


----------



## nanaimo75

Me too.


----------



## amyshandmadebiz

Right now I only have the one Coach, which did not come with a dustbag as I got it from Factory online....I have been just putting it in the clear plastic bag it came in and setting it on my office floor....my hubby gripes that I'm going overboard, but I spent good money on it and I want it to stay nice!


----------



## bakeacookie

amyshandmadebiz said:


> Right now I only have the one Coach, which did not come with a dustbag as I got it from Factory online....I have been just putting it in the clear plastic bag it came in and setting it on my office floor....my hubby gripes that I'm going overboard, but I spent good money on it and I want it to stay nice!




You could use a white pillowcase!


----------



## mMmQ

All my bags are in their dust bags if not in use, I don't see them taking up anymore space than just the bags themselves so why not use them


----------



## StayChic

Yes, always. I also stuff my bags when I'm not using them. It helps them keep their shape.


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

I put all of my bags in their dustbag except one beige one because the dustbag is black. 
It was in a box before now it's in a closet with doors to let it breathe and prevent from dust.


----------



## jyyanks

Yikes!  I need to take better care of my bags!  Some of them are in dustbags but they are not stuffed and are laying flat.  In fact, I have them all in 2 drawers on top of each other. Hmmm....maybe that's not such a great idea.


----------



## uadjit

amyshandmadebiz said:


> Right now I only have the one Coach, which did not come with a dustbag as I got it from Factory online....I have been just putting it in the clear plastic bag it came in and setting it on my office floor....my hubby gripes that I'm going overboard, but I spent good money on it and I want it to stay nice!



Don't leave it in plastic. It's bad for the leather and if you live in a humid environment it can encourage mold. Def get some kind of cloth covering for it. If not a generic dustbag then put it in an old pillowcase like bakeacookie says or even an old cotton t-shirt.


----------



## Bitten

I store all my bags (when not in my 'current use' rotation) upright on the top shelf of my wardrobe, stuffed with tissue paper to maintain shape, in their dustbags.

In the current rotation, I'll typically have one or two workbags and one weekend bag. They all sit on an occasional chair in our front alcove so I can pop the one I'm using straight down as soon as I walk in the door at night. In the morning, I either pick it back up or do a swap of cards/wallet/cosmetics etc into the bag I want to use that day on my way out the door


----------



## jgally

Yes, always if I have one


----------



## Samia

Yes, all my bags stay in their dust bags (except the one I am using), some stuffed with tissues on the top shelf on my wardrobe. Even all the small accessories go back into their boxes, pouches or dust bags.
The only thing on display is my jewelry but every piece has a dedicated space in the jewelry box.


----------



## jlesel

I always put my treasures in their dustbags, although may occurr that humidity make them smell of mould... 
I check very often if this happens and then I wash immediately the dustbag.
Anyway, I think it's better to use them for protecting bags and they're so chic...


----------



## Nikonina

Yes, you always want to protect your investments


----------



## LilMissCutie

Yes I use all my dustbags...  They protect and wouldn't want my handbags exposed.


----------



## EmLooker

Yes! I always keep my bags stuffed with pillows or other soft materials to hold their shape and keep them inside their dustbags. They are all stored on a designated shelf in my cedar closet. The other day my sister-in-law was over and we were doing "show n tell" with our bags. She couldn't believe how good all my bags looked, many which are older than hers. She said she noticed a real difference between mine which were properly stored, and hers. If I buy something without a dustbag, I use a pillow case to protect it. I do have one bag out right now because I use it daily.


----------



## misstv123

LVnatic said:


> Not only do I use dust bags, I keep my Hermes bags (2) in jcrew dust bags to throw off burglars!



Haha that's pretty smart! I should start doing that too. Throw them robbers off!


----------



## jeya13

When I had them out in the open on shelves in my closet, they were all in dust bags. I hated how I couldn't see which was which so I bought two enclosed cabinets to hold all my bags and I do not keep the dust bags on them anymore. I just open the cabinet doors and see everything I have. They are stuffed and there is space between them. AND they don't get dusty. It works for me


----------



## snoflinga

Interesting thread.  I knew about dustbags, but didn't know that we need to keep the bags stuffed too.  Now I have a use for all my old torn t-shirts!


----------



## GGspice25

yes for storing bags i don't intend to use for months


----------



## MarneeB

Yes, every one of my bags is in a dustbag.


----------



## Hellokitty313

I always store mine back in the dust bag. I change my purse so often it def protects them


----------



## tracy0730

I use them more often than not.  I am looking at my closet now and one of my Coach bags is sitting there rather naked...this thread is reminding me that I need to cover it.  My Burberry and LV bags are nicely covered and stored away in their protective bags.


----------



## sill33gurl

I do use my dust bags but I don't stuff the bag and I'm starting to notice some of my structured bags (ie Chanel jumbo) are starting to lose its shape.


----------



## GGspice25

yes on those i'm not using for months


----------



## simonelatitude

I always use my dust bags...that is where I store my bags! If not, the leather would get dirty and lose its moisture.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I stuff and store my bags in their dustbag. It just avoids them from getting in contact with say hairspray or perfume or the air conditioning. I have this fear that the metal hardware will start to oxidize if it's exposed out in the air all the time. Might sound strange but it's the OCD in me.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i stuff my bags that i don't use and place them in their dustbags


----------



## Eunzzy

I just display them, I don't think its necessarily needed because if it's in the dustbag sometimes we forget about the bag!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I use my dustbgs.. & stuff my bags with acid free tissue & check my bags periodically


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

I am really bad at using the dust bags, I always promise myself that I will get better at it, but this never seems to happen. So truth be told: I only use dustbags occasionally.


----------



## stephanie.

I keep all of my bag in the closet without the dustbag. Overheard coach sales assistant telling the other customers that some type of leather can cling to spunbond polypropylene type of dustbag


----------



## KatyaV

Only when I put it away for the season.


----------



## Manelieht

I never use dustbags and all my bags are always on display, decorating the bedroom.
Though I am starting to worry about them. Maybe I will use a dustbag in the future.


----------



## VikingWarrior

I have to admit that I don't use my dust bag as much as I should.
But it is provided for a reason........................


----------



## oddballxuan

Definitely! I'll always put it back on after using.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

No, I don't. Only if I take them with me on a trip, moving houses and such. I like to have my bags on display so I can see them when I come home


----------



## jodiquade

Try ebay&#8252;&#65039;


----------



## jrjones

Yes, eBay usually has dustbags for sale, usually being around $9.99 for the tradional brands.


----------



## jrjones

PEcado Handbags said:


> Ladies, we get asked that question all the time!!! )) If you'd like to keep you leather items looking beautiful I strongly recommend to use dust bags to protect the leather against scratches while storing. Also, do not store light colored leather next to dark colored as darker shades could transfer and cause irreversible damage. One more thing, please avoid spraying perfume near leather as it can affect its color!



THANKS SO MUCH for sharing this advice - it is much appreciated.


----------



## JoannaMilano

What about bags that you use very often ? Putting them in a dust bag for a day doesn't make sense. Is it a good idea to empty a bag, stuff it with tissue paper and lay it flat on its side  in order to maintain the shape and let it rest ?


----------



## Lindsay2367

Well, I feel like an irresponsible bag owner now!  I never use my dustbags.  I used to all the time, but then I found that I would tend to just use the bag I was currently using.  Once I took them all out of their dustbags and I saw them on a regular basis, I starting rotating them way more.

They are stored in the closet room where the blinds stay closed so there is not sunlight on them.  And I don't notice the closet having much dust at all.  I just like to be able to see them so I am more encouraged to rotate them and actually get some use out of them.


----------



## Miss wywy

Yes, keeps them clean put them in the dust bag wen u finish


----------



## DizzyFairy

No, not when I leave them at home

I do use them when I go travelling....


----------



## Thandie

lovelyfromAtoZ said:


> A lot of luxury brand handbags almost always come with a dust-bag, but does one use them after a week after getting that gorgeous bag?
> 
> I admit that I have become quite lazy with my dust-bags
> 
> I currently own a small Givenchy Antigona Duffle, a Mulberry Oversized Alexa and a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM and as I look at my closet now while typing this, none of these bags have their dust-bags on !
> 
> So basically why I started this thread is because I was wondering if anyone else is as lazy as I am  or rather the opposite.
> 
> Do any of you ladies or gents actually use dust-bags?



Absolutely.

100% of the time.


----------



## l.ch.

Yes, I use them


----------



## jamstah

Never used to, but have seen the toll it has taken on some bags. Now, all the important bags in the collection are stored in their bags, and given room to breathe, and where required, stuffed.


----------



## CornishMon

Always.


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## Alex575

Piarpreet said:


> I change bags daily, and although I get lazy at times, I normally come back home empty it into a lil drawer I have for "purse contents" and store it in the dustbag and then put it in shelf. But lately I'm feeling I should have some exposed (some particular ones per month) so I make more use of my bags.



You change bags everyday?! Wow! I wish I could do that but I have to force myself to change every other month or so. 

To the original OP, I store all of my bags in their respective dustbags, in the closet. And those that didn't come with one or were missing, and I'm talking about bags that I really love that didn't come with them because they're not on that level (Abbey Road Bag _Lucky Brand_), I put them in old pillow cases. Even in the closet there's dust creeping around so it's better to keep the bags protected.


----------



## rainrowan

Currently half my bags are in dust bags, the rest are out on "display"  

I go through phases where I'll either pack everything into dust bags in one go, or I'll pull every bag out of their dust bags just to enjoy seeing them out for a bit. 

It's a small walk-in closet and it's nice to escape into it once or twice a week to visit my bags


----------



## Candibello

Yes! I always do.


----------



## pixiegeldof

rainrowan said:


> Currently half my bags are in dust bags, the rest are out on "display"
> 
> I go through phases where I'll either pack everything into dust bags in one go, or I'll pull every bag out of their dust bags just to enjoy seeing them out for a bit.
> 
> It's a small walk-in closet and it's nice to escape into it once or twice a week to visit my bags


I'm always tempted to display my bags, but in the end they always seem to end up back in their dust bags. I'm just paranoid, I suppose, ha!


----------



## Pimpernel

Always! Bag stuffed with a pillow inside, covered by its dustbag, stored on the shelf of a closed wardrobe lined with acid-free paper, and with a lavender satchel tucked in to keep off moths.


----------



## RobbStark

yes i always.,when not in use keep it in dustbag


----------



## Love Of My Life

I use my dustbags & keep my bags in my dustbags when not using then


----------



## lafania

I always store my bags in their dust bags. As a result they usually remain in pristine condition. I'm amazed at the condition of some of the bags on eBay. I never understood how someone can spend a few thousand dollars on a bag and drag it through the mud (so to speak). I have never been able to part with one of my babies, but if I did, they would be described as "mint" condition.


----------



## Mimmy

I almost always use my dust bags to store my handbags. I am pretty fanatic about dust bags too!  I bought a Reed Krakoff on sale at Saks without a dust bag and was able to get one sent from the RK store in NYC, great customer service!  I recently bought a Loeffler Randall bag online from Saks, during the Friends and Family event and it arrived without a dust bag, arrghh!  I called the store it shipped from and they sent me a dust bag. I must say that the Loeffler Randall dust bag is one of the nicest ones I have ever seen! LOL


----------



## sassyni

Would you buy a preowned bag without a dustbag? Im eyei a dg sicily bag but the owner dont have the dustbag...its thumbs down from me because I always keep mt bags in dustbags (and some even in boxes..chanel/dior)..


----------



## Aficionada

I use the dust bags when I store my bags for an extended period of time and when I travel. My shoes also travel in their dust bags.


----------



## Jouliet

I keep the bags (and shoes) when not in use in dustbags. I also have a cat that likes scratching leathers so double the reason I have to store them away neat and tidy!


----------



## shopboy

Most of my bags are sitting on a storage bench in my bedroom so that I can switch bags easily to match my outfit for that day. I like to admire my collection in clear view. Those that I hardly use will be stored away in their respective dustbag.


----------



## rose60610

I always use dust bags. I yearn for an enclosed glass showcase. Sometimes I think I've spent enough that the department store should just throw one in! LOL


----------



## amoriamori

Hi guys I need help with the givenchy antigona , when the measurements are given does the height include the handles of the bag too? Or is the height measured excluding the handles? Many thanks


----------



## cherrybelly

Hi to all of you! It's my first post! 
I'm a heavy dust bag user! 
All the bags which are not in use, have to stay in their dust bag - that's mandatory! 
And I put the dust bags in the washing machine from time to time and iron them.
The thing with the ironing: I never told that anyone...


----------



## Alex575

cherrybelly said:


> Hi to all of you! It's my first post!
> I'm a heavy dust bag user!
> All the bags which are not in use, have to stay in their dust bag - that's mandatory!
> And I put the dust bags in the washing machine from time to time and iron them.
> The thing with the ironing: I never told that anyone...



Congrats on your first post! 

I don't iron or wash my dustbags.


----------



## CornishMon

Welcome!  Well I am pretty anal myself when it comes to my bags but girl you pass me clean on by.  Never thought to wash my dust bags  - hmm may just do that.  But they really are not kept in a high dust area though.  Don't know if I would iron though - that's cute!  &#128563;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cherrybelly

CornishMon said:


> Welcome!  Well I am pretty anal myself when it comes to my bags but girl you pass me clean on by.  Never thought to wash my dust bags  - hmm may just do that.  But they really are not kept in a high dust area though.  Don't know if I would iron though - that's cute!  &#128563;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You call it cute. Thanks!  Some other people would say crazy.


----------



## CornishMon

cherrybelly said:


> You call it cute. Thanks!  Some other people would say crazy.




No when I was younger my mom ironed everything - underwear and even spandex!  Lol guess I'm used to craziness!  We all have things we do that others may deem crazy but it is what makes us all unique!


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## closetandcity

All of my bags are in dustbags except the one I pick to put on display in my bookshelf!!


----------



## rainrowan

I use my dustbags on all my bags except for the ones I have in more frequent rotation, or if I just want to display some bags in the closet.


----------



## Pao9

Lindsay2367 said:


> Well, I feel like an irresponsible bag owner now!  I never use my dustbags.  I used to all the time, but then I found that I would tend to just use the bag I was currently using.  Once I took them all out of their dustbags and I saw them on a regular basis, I starting rotating them way more.
> 
> They are stored in the closet room where the blinds stay closed so there is not sunlight on them.  And I don't notice the closet having much dust at all.  I just like to be able to see them so I am more encouraged to rotate them and actually get some use out of them.




Hi Lindsey! You are not one! I put all my bags on display as well. If I put them in dustbags I forget that they are there! I do stuff them to maintain shape and keep them out of sunlight! When I travel I always out them in dustbags!


----------



## MistH

Yup, I always keep my bags in dust bags after use.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Pao9 said:


> Hi Lindsey! You are not one! I put all my bags on display as well. If I put them in dustbags I forget that they are there! I do stuff them to maintain shape and keep them out of sunlight! When I travel I always out them in dustbags!



Good to know I'm not the only one!    I just get too complacent in using one if they aren't in front of my face, staring at me, begging to be used!  

It's also a good incentive not to buy more bags, since I see all my bags staring at me, and I think I can't possibly need one more...Well, unless I find something great...Hehe.


----------



## Pao9

Lindsay2367 said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one!    I just get too complacent in using one if they aren't in front of my face, staring at me, begging to be used!
> 
> 
> 
> It's also a good incentive not to buy more bags, since I see all my bags staring at me, and I think I can't possibly need one more...Well, unless I find something great...Hehe.




Yup! If it's a good deal I will take it! I don't have any bags in my needs list so unless it's on sale or a mega deal I don't need it


----------



## lnw85

I am definitely a dustbag user... I have a Coach outlet bag that doesn't have a dust bag so I just leave it sitting on the shelf - I don't worry about it too much because it is coated canvas but other than that, all the bags go into their dustbags when they are not in use.
If I had a nice way to display them where they would be protected, I might leave them out of their dustbags but until then, rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## Shel12

cherrybelly said:


> Hi to all of you! It's my first post!
> I'm a heavy dust bag user!
> All the bags which are not in use, have to stay in their dust bag - that's mandatory!
> And I put the dust bags in the washing machine from time to time and iron them.
> The thing with the ironing: I never told that anyone...


What a great idea to wash the dustbags. Never thought of doing that!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ebby

Mine are all in dust bags however I would like to be able to display them in a nicer way. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ebby said:


> Mine are all in dust bags however I would like to be able to display them in a nicer way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 

In the Bottega Veneta thread, there are some good posts about how to
store/display your bags.

Also take a look at Pinterest.  good ideas there too

You may want to have a look..


----------



## Tiberia

I always keep them in their dustbags when Im not using them - and my Chanel bags are kept in their boxes when stored in my cupboard.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I do, when they aren't in use.


----------



## AmandaMcA

Good advice, thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

All my bags are kept in their dustbags...


----------



## lovebags214

I keep all my bags in their dustbag.  I feel that they shouldn't be exposed to dust, or sun or cold or heat unless I'm carrying the bag.  My DH tells me that I'm insane...oh well! Men just don't understand.


----------



## sthrncin

Yes, I am crazy about my bags and always have them in a dustbag.


----------



## OsloChic

Wow I never use dust bags... the only reason to do so is to protect the bag from dust right? In which case I think they can handle a little? Except maybe suede?


----------



## Goodfrtune

I always keep them in their dust bags unless I am using them.  I keep some in their boxes as well.


----------



## ladysarah

OsloChic said:


> Wow I never use dust bags... the only reason to do so is to protect the bag from dust right? In which case I think they can handle a little? Except maybe suede?



Dust bags protect from potential light discolouration, scratches, scuffs, dust and other enemies...


----------



## OsloChic

ladysarah said:


> Dust bags protect from potential light discolouration, scratches, scuffs, dust and other enemies...



Yes of course  

I just keep mine in my closet so light is not really an issue. I suppose everything depends on how you store them, in a cramped closet I can see how dust bags would be handy


----------



## ladysarah

OsloChic said:


> Yes of course
> 
> I just keep mine in my closet so light is not really an issue. I suppose everything depends on how you store them, in a cramped closet I can see how dust bags would be handy



We need to see the photo of this perfect enemy free closet...


----------



## OsloChic

ladysarah said:


> We need to see the photo of this perfect enemy free closet...



Haha! 
I don't have that many bags and I keep them in a basket-rack (?) thing  

It's probably not completely enemy-free though I just hadn't thought that much about it before


----------



## Honey2U

Goodfrtune said:


> I always keep them in their dust bags unless I am using them.  I keep some in their boxes as well.



I always do this, too.


----------



## Miss89

Honey2U said:


> I always do this, too.



I totally agree


----------



## lettuceshop

I keep all my bags in their dustbags.  I took photos of them all a few years ago and I keep them in a small flip album so that I can see what I want to wear.


----------



## blissedthistle

Always. If I am going to spend a pretty penny on them, might as well keep them in best condition as long as possible!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Yes I keep all my bags in dust bags!


----------



## ScottyGal

Having read some of the replies, I feel like I am committing a cardinal sin by not keeping my bags in their dust bag!

I use my dust bags to keep other things e.g. I have all of my bikini's in one, and I keep the 3D glasses for my TV in another.


----------



## Doll2luve

The more expensive the bag, the less I tend to use them so they live in there dust bags. The more I use the bag, I become more lazy to put them back into dust bags...


----------



## ladysarah

_Lee said:


> Having read some of the replies, I feel like I am committing a cardinal sin by not keeping my bags in their dust bag!
> 
> I use my dust bags to keep other things e.g. I have all of my bikini's in one, and I keep the 3D glasses for my TV in another.



 ha ha very funny!


----------



## bakeacookie

_Lee said:


> Having read some of the replies, I feel like I am committing a cardinal sin by not keeping my bags in their dust bag!
> 
> I use my dust bags to keep other things e.g. I have all of my bikini's in one, and I keep the 3D glasses for my TV in another.




Haha! 

I use my shoe dust bags for other things! My handbag ones I've been good about using for my handbags, but I never store my shoes in dust bags, nor do I take my expensive shoes to travel. 

So the shoe dust bags I use as packing baggies. Ones with drawstrings are especially handy in corralling socks and charge cables.


----------



## SplendidThings

I don't use them to cover the bags. Excuse my ignorance but I really don't know what they are for! I take care of my bags and have a lot of bags. If they are covered, it turns into an out of sight, out of mind situation for me. So I store there where I can see them and give them a good rotation.  Now, I do use the dust bags as a stuffer to keep the bag's shape. I put plastic bubble wrap inside of the dust bag and put it into the bag. But covering them for storage, I don't do.


----------



## bakeacookie

SplendidThings said:


> I don't use them to cover the bags. Excuse my ignorance but I really don't know what they are for! I take care of my bags and have a lot of bags. If they are covered, it turns into an out of sight, out of mind situation for me. So I store there where I can see them and give them a good rotation.  Now, I do use the dust bags as a stuffer to keep the bag's shape. I put plastic bubble wrap inside of the dust bag and put it into the bag. But covering them for storage, I don't do.




If it works for you, keep doing it! If you don't use dust bags to cover, using it to stuff a bag with bubble wrap is a great alternative! Would make stuffing and unstuffing a lot easier. Plus it protects the inside of the bag from the materials used.


----------



## Dreamyz

Doll2luve said:


> The more expensive the bag, the less I tend to use them so they live in there dust bags. The more I use the bag, I become more lazy to put them back into dust bags...


Same as Doll2luve, for those bags that are more expensive, they usually remained in the dust bag,
However, for those bags that I use frequently, they are sitting on my chair in my bedroom.
It is quite troublesome to dig out from the dust bag, so I have a chair solely for my bags and I don&#8217;t use sit on it. (haha)
Whenever, I have to change a bag, it is most likely be the one sitting on my chair.
Occasionally for events, I will dig out the bag from the dust bag in my wardrobe.  
Those bags in the dust bags, are usually in pristine condition, as I don&#8217;t usually use them.


----------



## Hanakimi

I read a fantastic use for dust bags on another thread where someone said she places her bag in the dust bag when she's flying so she doesn't mind stowing it under the seat in front of her. I thought it was very clever!


----------



## rainrowan

I go through periods of keeping them all in their dustbags, or I'll take them out to display. Usually my LV and Chanel are in their dustbags a little more often than not. If I plan to sell some bags down the road, they stay in their dustbags.

Sometimes my bags are really all over the closet so I just drape my dustbags over them.

I use my LV dustbag (the brushed cotton/outer cloth) to buff my vachetta (no lotion, etc)


----------



## babysunshine

Yes I store all my more expensive bags and small leather goods inside their respective dust bags, though not inside their boxes because I learned somewhere that leather needs to breathe.


----------



## pirategrad14

babysunshine said:


> Yes I store all my more expensive bags and small leather goods inside their respective dust bags, though not inside their boxes because I learned somewhere that leather needs to breathe.


Agreed! Breathable material like leather definitely needs some air every now and again.


----------



## Perplexed

I use mine. Things get dusty real quick here so whenever I am not using a bag, she lives in her dustbag...

There are exceptions of course. I have one large H bag that I lost the dustbag for...so she just sits there collecting dust  literally.


----------



## nygrl

The only bag that I always keep in a dust bag is my Saint Laurent, because it's so expensive and I don't carry it frequently. I have almost all of my other bags in rotation, so I don't put them in dust bags.


----------



## luvprada

Doll2luve said:


> The more expensive the bag, the less I tend to use them so they live in there dust bags. The more I use the bag, I become more lazy to put them back into dust bags...


I do the same thing.


----------



## Apelila

I used the dust bag all the time from shoes, bag and slg's, to keep them looking new everythime i used them


----------



## peesaravan

what kind of pillowcase can i store my bag in? cotton? silk? satin? i want to take care of my first designer bag


----------



## ValentineNicole

_Lee said:


> Having read some of the replies, I feel like I am committing a cardinal sin by not keeping my bags in their dust bag!
> 
> I use my dust bags to keep other things e.g. I have all of my bikini's in one, and I keep the 3D glasses for my TV in another.




*blush* This is me. I use my dustbags to store make-up, bath supplies, sunglasses, hair scarves - anything and everything that just looks "sloppy" in a drawer. Then, my purses sit nicely on my racks with zero protection. I just like to look at them! But now I feel like this is a huge mistake, LOL. 


I do the same with shoes. While I have kept a few dozen nicer shoe boxes, they house jewelry, knick-knacks, etc. A Lanvin box just looks so much nicer than Tupperware, LOL. 


I'm sure many of you would be shocked beyond belief seeing how nonchalant I am about storing my bags and shoes. 


Out of curiosity, if my bags are not double stacked but neatly displayed/stuffed, I condition them regularly, and rotate often enough - will the dustbag storage really matter? I do try to keep my rarest exotics in their bags, but maybe a few times a year I get a bug to take them out and just display them. My closet is, in a way, my happy place - if I get stressed out, I go to my closet and sit inside and look at things, LOL.


----------



## Sarah_BE

I do not often use my dust bags and now I even lost the one for my MK bag, not sure where I've put it. But I should pay more attention to my bags.


----------



## CLMaryJane

Sad to say I almost never use my dust bags, though I feel like I should


----------



## Iluvorangeboxes

I have a special purse closet. So I don't use dust bags. I do save them and store them inside the bags&#128584;


----------



## ohmyraindear

I found these at the Container Store, and like that my dust covers now all match!

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/grey?productId=10037213&N=1000020


----------



## pbnjam

ohmyraindear said:


> I found these at the Container Store, and like that my dust covers now all match!
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/grey?productId=10037213&N=1000020


I like that there is a label insert for easy id of each bag. 

I put the ones that I'm not using in dustbags. The ones I am using are all just open and lined up on a shelf


----------



## Kfoorya2

I like to use the dust bags while traveling as well, they come to be handy


----------



## love2shop1

I always use my dust bags on the ones I am not using and love the pillow idea for ones that may come without dust bags but i am a bit ocd as all my shoes are kept in boxes too!!


----------



## freepockets

I always use my dust bags or a flannel cotton pillowcase for bags that didnt come with a bag. At a
Winners/TjMaxx, i have a really hard time walking away from a designer bag when it still has its dust bag. It is the sign of a prestine killer deal for me!


----------



## BFB

ALWAYSSS!!! In fact I even store them in their respective boxes. I'm so OCD about these things :hidesface:


----------



## emilymg

I used to put my bags in dust bags every night, but now I can't be bothered. They're just bags. They'll be ok


----------



## StyleEyes

I found this on Pinterest from a PF member. I totally "stole" the idea and have all my expensive bags in the sweater boxes from The Container Store (turned on their side). 

This works wonderfully for me as it's easy to see my bags as well as getting the in and out. 

I've been using these boxes for roughly 1.5 yrs and my bags never get any dust on them.



I have them in my closet island on both sides (the other side is all bags). 

*please excuse the 2 empty ones, I had sent to of my bags off to the spa when I took this pic.


----------



## Mabob

I only have the one purse - I use it all the time.. So no, I don't store it in its dustbag...


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

StyleEyes said:


> View attachment 2809224
> 
> I found this on Pinterest from a PF member. I totally "stole" the idea and have all my expensive bags in the sweater boxes from The Container Store (turned on their side).
> 
> This works wonderfully for me as it's easy to see my bags as well as getting the in and out.
> 
> I've been using these boxes for roughly 1.5 yrs and my bags never get any dust on them.
> View attachment 2809226
> 
> 
> I have them in my closet island on both sides (the other side is all bags).
> 
> *please excuse the 2 empty ones, I had sent to of my bags off to the spa when I took this pic.




Great idea!!


----------



## denearys

StyleEyes said:


> View attachment 2809224
> 
> I found this on Pinterest from a PF member. I totally "stole" the idea and have all my expensive bags in the sweater boxes from The Container Store (turned on their side).
> 
> This works wonderfully for me as it's easy to see my bags as well as getting the in and out.
> 
> I've been using these boxes for roughly 1.5 yrs and my bags never get any dust on them.
> View attachment 2809226
> 
> 
> I have them in my closet island on both sides (the other side is all bags).
> 
> *please excuse the 2 empty ones, I had sent to of my bags off to the spa when I took this pic.



WoooWWW This is awesome!!!


----------



## elisian

StyleEyes said:


> View attachment 2809224
> 
> I found this on Pinterest from a PF member. I totally "stole" the idea and have all my expensive bags in the sweater boxes from The Container Store (turned on their side).
> 
> This works wonderfully for me as it's easy to see my bags as well as getting the in and out.
> 
> I've been using these boxes for roughly 1.5 yrs and my bags never get any dust on them.
> View attachment 2809226
> 
> 
> I have them in my closet island on both sides (the other side is all bags).
> 
> *please excuse the 2 empty ones, I had sent to of my bags off to the spa when I took this pic.



What a gorgeous set-up! I'm impressed by how neat it is... my tiny closet is simply stuffed full!


----------



## louvigilante

StyleEyes said:


> View attachment 2809224
> 
> I found this on Pinterest from a PF member. I totally "stole" the idea and have all my expensive bags in the sweater boxes from The Container Store (turned on their side).
> 
> This works wonderfully for me as it's easy to see my bags as well as getting the in and out.
> 
> I've been using these boxes for roughly 1.5 yrs and my bags never get any dust on them.
> View attachment 2809226
> 
> 
> I have them in my closet island on both sides (the other side is all bags).
> 
> *please excuse the 2 empty ones, I had sent to of my bags off to the spa when I took this pic.




In love with this idea! Might have to figure how to do this.


----------



## StyleEyes

Thank you ladies!  I love being able to see everything. I'm always jealous of the gals who have the closets with the built in glass cabinets, but apartment living doesn't allow for that.  This is my solution. 

I need to be able to see what I have and dust bags just weren't doing it for me. I do use them for traveling though.


----------



## pkuyken

StyleEyes said:


> View attachment 2809224
> 
> I found this on Pinterest from a PF member. I totally "stole" the idea and have all my expensive bags in the sweater boxes from The Container Store (turned on their side).
> 
> This works wonderfully for me as it's easy to see my bags as well as getting the in and out.
> 
> I've been using these boxes for roughly 1.5 yrs and my bags never get any dust on them.
> View attachment 2809226
> 
> 
> I have them in my closet island on both sides (the other side is all bags).
> 
> *please excuse the 2 empty ones, I had sent to of my bags off to the spa when I took this pic.




I am so doing this!  I don't use my dustbags except to "stuff" my purses...


----------



## DizzyFairy

Absolutely.. never threw them away.. I stuff my bags with dustbags... when I travel, I put bags inside dustbag to prevent scratches


----------



## pmburk

Absolutely I use my dust bags. I keep them and store all of my bags in them, stuffed with tissue paper, when not in use.


----------



## kuriso

I use my dustbags on a daily basis.


----------



## Jaime

My bags are always stored in their dustbags and stuffed. The only one that isn't is the one that's in use at the time but when I swap it goes back in the dustbag.


----------



## sansandy

All my bags are in their original dustbags except for my Speedy and Neverfull - I use them more often than any other bags I have.


----------



## mondaay

I stuff my bags with whatever it came inside and use the dustbag when I am not using the bag. Its a habit I guess


----------



## MrGoyard

Yesss! I love my dust bags. Especially when I have new bags I use the dust bags for storage.


----------



## yukaeshi

I use my dustbags when I store my bags on in a closed area (e.g. closet) or when I travel, because for me, putting them in their dustbags out in the open tends to make the dustbag really dirty after a while (Especially in the case of Ralph Lauren's dustbag, which is velvet). It's easier to clean a dusty bag than a dusty dustbag for me here!


----------



## MissLianne

Yes I do (when they are stored in my closet) ...I also use them for when I travel.


----------



## Fasionisto

iewagoner70 said:


> I keep my LV's in their dustbags and then I put them in the box they came in.  Is that bad? Should they be kept out of their box?


I've read that leather bags, especially LVs, should not be kept in a box as the leather needs to breathe.


----------



## MrGoyard

Fasionisto said:


> I've read that leather bags, especially LVs, should not be kept in a box as the leather needs to breathe.


 I can second this. Even canvas bags are prone to cracking when stored in a box. ;s


----------



## j2my

Yup, I always put my bag back into the dust bag when I'm not using it.


----------



## Constantia

Dustbag and stuffing always for my expensive purses! Stored inside my closet as well.

I hang my cheap, faux no-name purses on a coat stand.  I don't really care what happens to them. 
My closet is tiny so only my special bags go in there.


----------



## luv2bling

Funny I should see this thread today ...  
I re-organized my closet over the holidays and today I went shopping for fabric to make dustbags for my good bags (Several Coaches, Several Dooneys, RLL, Calvin Klein, Rebecca M., etc).  I plan to customize each dustbag with the name/style/color of each bag on the dustbag, wh embroidery or vinyl text.  


My  "Very Good"  bag collection (1 - Prada Tote, 3 Gucci's, 2 Gucci Wallets, 1-Salvatore, 1 LV, 1 JC, 1 LV Wallet, 1 Fendi Wallet) pales compared to many of you,  but I worked hard to get them so I try to protect them by  keeping  them in dustbags with silicon sachet bags.


----------



## Kathleen152

ladysarah said:


> YES I use the dustbags. I don't have that many bags, but these things cost money and would like to keep them in good shape. Dustbags will make a difference. In fact I would go as far as to say that if you have inexpensive bags that came without dustbags, get some to protect them. they will look smarter in the long run and so will you.


I have gotten better about keeping the designer dust bags.  For the bags without one, I use pillowcases.  I also use bubble wrap to stuff the empty bags so they keep their shape.


----------



## jkazukoa

Yes. I always use my dustbags.


----------



## Ksmith125

Big believer in using the dustbagg. Prettier to have them displayed, but for peace of mind why not take the extra precaution?!


----------



## luv2bling

Thought I would share one of the dust bags I made  -  per my post above. 
The material is flannel.  I am storing my low cost bags in this dustbag design.  


Medium priced bags will go in another type of flannel.  For my more expensive bags that I don't have dustbags for I had used muslin - but the fabric is very thin so I plan to buy white or off white flannel to make dustbags to store them.


----------



## luv2bling

luv2bling said:


> Thought I would share one of the dust bags I made  -  per my post above.
> The material is flannel.  I am storing my low cost bags in this dustbag design.
> 
> 
> Medium priced bags will go in another type of flannel.  For my more expensive bags that I don't have dustbags for I had used muslin - but the fabric is very thin so I plan to buy white or off white flannel to make dustbags to store them.


 


Sorry - I don't know why the picture is so large.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

luv2bling said:


> Thought I would share one of the dust bags I made  -  per my post above.
> The material is flannel.  I am storing my low cost bags in this dustbag design.
> 
> 
> Medium priced bags will go in another type of flannel.  For my more expensive bags that I don't have dustbags for I had used muslin - but the fabric is very thin so I plan to buy white or off white flannel to make dustbags to store them.




Great idea! &#128522;


----------



## HiTechGirl

I always use them with bags not in my active rotation.


----------



## luv2bling

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Great idea! &#55357;&#56842;


 

Thank you LoveLvSpeedy.  The different dustbags will help me organize my handbags as well.  I plan to use the smaller scraps pieces of fabric to make covers for my SLG's (wallets, small crossbodys) . I'll use Velcro for fastening as opposed to drawstring.


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Sometimes it's good to use


----------



## jazzydiva

I always use my dustbags.  Mostly, for those bags that are not in use for a prolonged period of time.  Another suggestion, you could just drape the dustbag over the purse to sort of cover it up while on the shelve.  Another suggestion, you can fold and display the dustbag as a placemat for your bags.  I always take a dustbag with me while traveling.


----------



## remainsilly

I like luv2bling's idea of a bag picture on front of dusty.

I use dustbags--but, don't store handbags in magnetic boxes, etc.

I write bag style/color on pieces of ribbon, using permanent marker--then tie these labels to dusty drawstrings. Or safety pin onto dustbags without drawstrings.
Lets me recycle boutique packaging ribbon, plus see which bag's in dusty @ a glance.


----------



## Beckyjd

If I had them I would use them


----------



## seizethelook

ValentineNicole said:


> *blush* This is me. I use my dustbags to store make-up, bath supplies, sunglasses, hair scarves - anything and everything that just looks "sloppy" in a drawer. Then, my purses sit nicely on my racks with zero protection. I just like to look at them! But now I feel like this is a huge mistake, LOL.
> 
> 
> I do the same with shoes. While I have kept a few dozen nicer shoe boxes, they house jewelry, knick-knacks, etc. A Lanvin box just looks so much nicer than Tupperware, LOL.
> 
> 
> I'm sure many of you would be shocked beyond belief seeing how nonchalant I am about storing my bags and shoes.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, if my bags are not double stacked but neatly displayed/stuffed, I condition them regularly, and rotate often enough - will the dustbag storage really matter? I do try to keep my rarest exotics in their bags, but maybe a few times a year I get a bug to take them out and just display them. My closet is, in a way, my happy place - if I get stressed out, I go to my closet and sit inside and look at things, LOL.


Haha, totally agree! I like to have my bags and shoes out in the open so I can admire them!!


----------



## Charlie4

lovelyfromAtoZ said:


> A lot of luxury brand handbags almost always come with a dust-bag, but does one use them after a week after getting that gorgeous bag?
> 
> I admit that I have become quite lazy with my dust-bags
> 
> I currently own a small Givenchy Antigona Duffle, a Mulberry Oversized Alexa and a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM and as I look at my closet now while typing this, none of these bags have their dust-bags on !
> 
> So basically why I started this thread is because I was wondering if anyone else is as lazy as I am  or rather the opposite.
> 
> Do any of you ladies or gents actually use dust-bags?


My husband bought me a Louis Vuitton Damier Ebène Totally MM for Christmas. Love it and use it everyday so I haven't stored it in the dust bag at all. I have a vintage BV that I leave in the dust bag since I don't use that bag as often.


----------



## cherryobebe

All of my bags are in their dust bag unless I am carrying that day or plan to again the next.  Right now, I am looking for sleeper pillows to stuff them with if anyone has any recommendations!


----------



## Sl0thbear

Only one of my bags even came with a dust bag that i remember and no i don't use it. I still have the dust bag but it's somewhere in the back of my closet collecting dust. ha.


----------



## vinny77

cherryobebe said:


> All of my bags are in their dust bag unless I am carrying that day or plan to again the next.  Right now, I am looking for sleeper pillows to stuff them with if anyone has any recommendations!



You may want to consider the dust cover bag by CloverSac.com 

It is make of 100% cotton with 300 thread counts, it feels just like your pillow case. One of the most important reason why I chose dust bag by CloverSac.com is the fabric used is breathable. This allow the leather handbag to breathe and prevent the growth of mold.

The only draw back is it only comes with 1 size, I use it to store my neverfull mm with no problem.


----------



## SelectCollect04

This is a shock to me just because I have never used my dust bags.  

I have about 15 designer handbags and I have them on display on a bookcase so they're exposed. Is it really crucial to put them in their dust bags???

I love looking at them and seeing them when I go into my closet room. I'm sad.

Also, I used all of them pretty consistently so it's a bit of a pain to take them in and out. I have a couple of dust bags that are framed as well for wall art.

I might have to start putting them in their bags...NOooo!


----------



## HesitantShopper

I do! i have purses stores in them, i love them... super handy.


----------



## luvprada

jkazukoa said:


> yes. I always use my dustbags.



+ 1


----------



## rainrowan

My closet is not temperature controlled so it gets really hot in summer, cold in winter and the least I can do is store them in their dust bags. Some days tho, I take them all out just to admire them


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

lovelyfromAtoZ said:


> A lot of luxury brand handbags almost always come with a dust-bag, but does one use them after a week after getting that gorgeous bag?
> 
> I admit that I have become quite lazy with my dust-bags
> 
> I currently own a small Givenchy Antigona Duffle, a Mulberry Oversized Alexa and a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM and as I look at my closet now while typing this, none of these bags have their dust-bags on !
> 
> So basically why I started this thread is because I was wondering if anyone else is as lazy as I am  or rather the opposite.
> 
> Do any of you ladies or gents actually use dust-bags?




Yes and I also keep them in their carry out bags. I also put the tags back in and the receipts. Just incase for a rainy day


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

SelectCollect04 said:


> This is a shock to me just because I have never used my dust bags.
> 
> I have about 15 designer handbags and I have them on display on a bookcase so they're exposed. Is it really crucial to put them in their dust bags???
> 
> I love looking at them and seeing them when I go into my closet room. I'm sad.
> 
> Also, I used all of them pretty consistently so it's a bit of a pain to take them in and out. I have a couple of dust bags that are framed as well for wall art.
> 
> I might have to start putting them in their bags...NOooo!




Too cute! But yes I would start doing that too.. Dust is nasty... It hides well and comes from bah I don't even want to think about it. Go boo! You can do it!!!! Cheer cheer &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128536;


----------



## twinklerocket

I use the bags.


----------



## mkr

Never ever.  My dustbags are inside my handbags.  That makes a lot of sense doesn't it?


----------



## Doll2luve

I never use dust bags either! Ah! How must we enjoy those purty purses if they are all covered up?


----------



## LevyH

lovelyfromAtoZ said:


> A lot of luxury brand handbags almost always come with a dust-bag, but does one use them after a week after getting that gorgeous bag?
> 
> I admit that I have become quite lazy with my dust-bags
> 
> I currently own a small Givenchy Antigona Duffle, a Mulberry Oversized Alexa and a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM and as I look at my closet now while typing this, none of these bags have their dust-bags on !
> 
> So basically why I started this thread is because I was wondering if anyone else is as lazy as I am  or rather the opposite.
> 
> Do any of you ladies or gents actually use dust-bags?


When I store my LV in the shelf I always used my dust bag just for protection from getting scuffed or scratched, but always leave the top of the dust bag open to avoid storage smell specially if the bag is made of leather.


----------



## mkr

But how does a handbag get scuffed or scratched sitting on a shelf?  If we were doing this right we'd put them in the dustbags when we wear them.


----------



## casseyelsie

I was advised by a few SA of different Designer shop not to put my bags inside dust bag. At first I was reluctant to leave all my bags in the open shelves. But after hearing more n more advise from Sales Assistants, I don't keep in dust bags any more. SA said dust bag is not good for humid tropical weather where we live. 

Those living in humid tropical country, Please advise. TIA


----------



## choco_mog

Eeek I feel naughty....I never use my dust bags....


----------



## cmeshop

For high end handbags I always use the dust bags.


----------



## NYC Chicky

I'm in a tropical country and use my dust bags. I learned these tricks from some friends after the first monsoon season: 

I buy those dehumidifying boxes that collect water and keep them in my cupboard with my leather bags. I also periodically wipe them too. I sometimes use a dehumidifying machine in the AM for a few hours after turning off the AC and opening the windows. 

It's good to let your bags "air" and use them regularly. 
My patent leather bags became slightly sticky. And it's suede bags that are especially sensitive to moisture.


----------



## MademoiselleD

Yes I use the dust bags to keep the bags when I'm not using them or to carry them in my luggages, especially when I'm travelling to tropical countries


----------



## katrinarollom

Yes, I use my dustbags and I put some silicone packs inside it for moisture protection. I mean it works to maintain shoes why not bags?


----------



## bicca

I use my dustbags in the bottom of my bags so they are "protected" &#9786;


----------



## reginatina

I do use my dust bags.  I switch out bags once a week starting on Sunday, so I clean out the old one and place it in its dust bag before I transfer all my stuff into the new one.


----------



## mad_caliope

reginatina said:


> I do use my dust bags.  I switch out bags once a week starting on Sunday, so I clean out the old one and place it in its dust bag before I transfer all my stuff into the new one.


 
I do the same thing when I change out bags. All the stuffing goes back in, the dust bag goes on, and everything goes back into it's original box.  I have bags that are decades old that still look beautiful because they are not exposed to the elements while not in use.


----------



## CSG

I use the dustbags but take out the bags atleast once a week to check the condition of my bags or just want to see them all over my bed


----------



## CSG

katrinarollom said:


> Yes, I use my dustbags and I put some silicone packs inside it for moisture protection. I mean it works to maintain shoes why not bags?



I also use silicone packs  and bought dehumidifier for my cabinet.


----------



## paige0987

I use my dust bags to preserve my handbags. Even sunlight can ruin your bags! Also...I have a toddler.


----------



## ninjanna

I used to use them when I'd store them but I have a closet room now where the bags are on display, and the dust bags are folded underneath the bag so that the bag is sitting on it. Meanwhile I stuff the bags with air bags or bubble wrap.


----------



## angelxchild

ninjanna said:


> I used to use them when I'd store them but I have a closet room now where the bags are on display, and the dust bags are folded underneath the bag so that the bag is sitting on it. Meanwhile I stuff the bags with air bags or bubble wrap.




Same here! I love walking into my closet and seeing all my bags on display, makes getting ready in the morning more enjoyable [emoji39]


----------



## Dana Li

I use dust bag to protect my bag when I seldom carry.
For example, use dust bag to protect my winter bag when during summer


----------



## consignshopper

I'm obsessive about keeping all of my handbags in their dust bags...


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> I was advised by a few SA of different Designer shop not to put my bags inside dust bag. At first I was reluctant to leave all my bags in the open shelves. But after hearing more n more advise from Sales Assistants, I don't keep in dust bags any more. SA said dust bag is not good for humid tropical weather where we live.
> 
> Those living in humid tropical country, Please advise. TIA




I didn't know this.
I always keep my bags stuffed and in its dust bag. I do put those desiccant gel packs in each dust bag. There's also a Thirsty Hippo in the wardrobe where I keep the bags. I tend to change my bags pretty often and will clean the one I am using before storing it. 
I usually also give the bag I plan to use the next day a once over just to ensure it's pristine. 
My oldest bag (8 years old) still looks good so I guess it's working?[emoji28]


----------



## Apelila

Not anymore I want them displayed that I can see them and that way it's easy to picture my outfit with my handbag that day. But I use my dustbag for my SLG and when I travel.


----------



## casseyelsie

Apelila said:


> Not anymore I want them displayed that I can see them and that way it's easy to picture my outfit with my handbag that day. But I use my dustbag for my SLG and when I travel.




I have all my 40+ bags on shelves without dust bag ever since few SA from different brand suggested to me 2 years ago. So far everything is still ok. Having bags out on display also makes it easier for me to see what I want to match with my outfit. And I think we wouldnt mind rotating more often too.


----------



## SelectCollect04

I feel like keeping bags in the dust bags might lead to them getting more scratched especially those with chains. When I started putting them in dust bags, I have to make sure that all the chains and hardware aren't digging into the leather. I feel dust bags are a bit unnecessary unless you live in a really dusty area or where your bags can be exposed to the sun.


----------



## jannatul18

I have not used it yet but now after seeing all these posts can understand the necessity of using the dustbag.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

depends on the bag- most of them, no. chanel- always if im not using


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi ladies, I was at hair saloon recently n saw article from old magazine on how to store our beloved bags. 

In the article, writer advised switching to cotton pillow case if dustbag provided is too thick or in dark color. The resin is because storing inside thick dustbag doesn't work well if we r living in tropical country with high humidity. 

Pillow case with thread count 200 is good, nothing above 400. Thicker isn't good for breathability. Breathability refer to how the fabric allows moisture vapor to b transmitted through the fabric this keeping moisture level low inside the bag to prevent growth of mold. N get while or very light color, avoid prints. 

As for some people who use dehumidifier, the writer also have guidelines on how to set temperature according to which country we live in.  

Unfortunately I can't take the old magazine with me lol. And I'm not good with explaining. English is not my main language. [emoji23] I've been told that my English sucks!


----------



## gabz

Do you think leaving bags out would cause the hardware to oxidize more quickly?


----------



## the2ndhandguide

gabz said:


> Do you think leaving bags out would cause the hardware to oxidize more quickly?



I used to live in one of the most polluted cities in the world, and I found that leaving my bags out left the hardware to oxidize pretty quickly. It wasn't a particularly humid place, so I personally blame pollution. I think it really depends on the climate of where you live


----------



## LittleLuxe

Yes on some of my bags, but not on the ones on my regular rotations. Makes it easier to see, style, and also grab and go!⚡


----------



## IntheOcean

I only keep the bags that I don't use all that often in their dustbags. Those that I do wear, I just stuff with paper to maintain their shape and put them on the shelf. Eye candy 

But I do keep all of the dustbags, I never throw them away.


----------



## coniglietta

I usually keep my bags in their dustbags when I don't use them, especially if they're more expensive. If it's something I use daily, I'll leave it out so I can take with me when I go.


----------



## nikkich

Yes, I use them all the time on bags I don't currently wear in order to protect them.


----------



## Pinoychopsticks

No. I prefer to see my bag on display, makes me happier everytime I see them.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

My bags sleep in their dust bags


----------



## captaincustard

I use LV document/laptop bags and clutch bags (clutch bags in the evening and at weekends) and like my watches I rotate them week by week. Quite easy for a guy, we are usually fashion disasters and don't understand esoteric issues like colour coordination. 

When not in rotation the bags sit in a dark closet with bubble wrap inserts, wearing their dust bags.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Yes, I always put my bags back in their dustbag when I don't use them


----------



## Joule

If I'm not using a bag, it's in its dust bag. Always.


----------



## Jenifer's Designer Closet

I use them sometimes and other times just keep them in a drawer in my closet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Yes I use my dustbags for my bags & stuff the inside with acid free tissue for shape as well as protection


----------



## Eliana81

Yes, I always use dustbags as well. Mainly when I store my Italian leather bags for quite a time like more than 2 weeks. It goes into a dustbag filled with paper to keep the shape.


----------



## miniwatt

I also keep my bags in their dustbags, stuffed with air paper, and in a dark cabinet. Only my bag currently in use is ever out of its "pyjamas"


----------



## BowieFan1971

Always use dustbags with all my bags. Keeps them from getting dusty and dried out, dirty or scratches, prevents any color transfer. I buy a lot of pre-owned, most of which do not come with them, so I bought a bunch of inexpensive pillow cases. May not look as nice, but they do the job and fit a wide variety of bag shapes and sizes.
I always keep them stuffed with packing pillows, too. A little care goes a LONG way.


----------



## Vintagal

All my designer bags are in their dustbags and even some in their box. If its non designer bag but it is made of leather, I keep it in a dustbag as well. 

If I buy a preloved designer bag without one, I will look for the same bag online to find out how the original dustbag looks like, and then I will try to buy the exact same on ebay or second hand apps. I know this may sound a little bit obsessive, cant help it   

I really think they help preserve the bag and if you ever think of selling your bag, having a matching dustbag adds a bit of value.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintagal said:


> All my designer bags are in their dustbags and even some in their box. If its non designer bag but it is made of leather, I keep it in a dustbag as well.
> 
> If I buy a preloved designer bag without one, I will look for the same bag online to find out how the original dustbag looks like, and then I will try to buy the exact same on ebay or second hand apps. I know this may sound a little bit obsessive, cant help it
> 
> I really think they help preserve the bag and if you ever think of selling your bag, having a matching dustbag adds a bit of value.


I have seen in numerous places NOT to store bags in their box as it does not allow enough air circulation. It seems like you are really particular about your bags and I didn’t know if you knew this.


----------



## Vintagal

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have seen in numerous places NOT to store bags in their box as it does not allow enough air circulation. It seems like you are really particular about your bags and I didn’t know if you knew this.



I didnt't know and I would love to know more about it! Im very pro dustbag but I don't have a strong opinion about boxes. I actually never researched the pro and cons of boxes to be honest. Is it bad regardless of the weather (humid or dry location)? is this true for all boxes or depends on the material (for example cardboard or fabric being a more porous and "breathable" material)? Appreciate any thoughts on this


----------



## poorgirlcouture

I hate using dust bags because they hide what I find so beautiful! I wish there were clear dust bugs...


----------



## ladysarah

Vintagal said:


> I didnt't know and I would love to know more about it! Im very pro dustbag but I don't have a strong opinion about boxes. I actually never researched the pro and cons of boxes to be honest. Is it bad regardless of the weather (humid or dry location)? is this true for all boxes or depends on the material (for example cardboard or fabric being a more porous and "breathable" material)? Appreciate any thoughts on this


I am very pro dust bag with neutral box views too. I think  I wash my dust bags, periodically, maybe once a year. I only store in boxes out of season items. whatever the system things will need regular airing.


----------



## 880

I dislike dustbags, shoe boxes, excess tissue, wrapping and shopping bags. I kept a few old brown silky gucci ones for travel bc they are light and take up no room. Some are stuffed into others to use as a pillow shaper for my bags, but I actually prefer old t shirts as stuffing. I give the rest away.


----------



## stephsposhlife

Vintagal said:


> All my designer bags are in their dustbags and even some in their box. If its non designer bag but it is made of leather, I keep it in a dustbag as well.
> 
> If I buy a preloved designer bag without one, I will look for the same bag online to find out how the original dustbag looks like, and then I will try to buy the exact same on ebay or second hand apps. I know this may sound a little bit obsessive, cant help it
> 
> I really think they help preserve the bag and if you ever think of selling your bag, having a matching dustbag adds a bit of value.


I do the same thing! It is a hunt to find the right size and era dust bag to match the purchase but always super exciting once found!


----------



## Egel

poorgirlcouture said:


> I hate using dust bags because they hide what I find so beautiful! I wish there were clear dust bugs...


You have clear acrylic cases for your bag. They even have hooks in them so the chains don't dent your bag. I don't use them myself but by the looks of my instagram ads a quick round of google can help you out there.


----------



## SakuraSakura

If I were to travel or move elsewhere, I would use them for storage and protection alongside their respective boxes. As for sitting in my closet, I do not put them in their dust bags. I want to be able to see them!


----------



## ByCara

I store them in dustbags when not in use. One day when I have room or a closet to get a glass door shelf, I’ll probably just use the dustbags to stuff them and display my pretty bags... until then.. dustbags they stay. I’m not a fan of boxes though. I’d sell them but my husband doesn’t think it’s a good idea.


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> I dislike dustbags, shoe boxes, excess tissue, wrapping and shopping bags. I kept a few old brown silky gucci ones for travel bc they are light and take up no room. Some are stuffed into others to use as a pillow shaper for my bags, but I actually prefer old t shirts as stuffing. I give the rest away.


I’m not a fan of using dust bags either.  I have them, but I tend not to use my bags unless I can see them. I left my newest bag (purchased last spring) in its dust bag and I’ve taken it out one time to use it. Even with the current pandemic, I could certainly be using it more.


----------



## bagshopr

I store my out of season bags in their dust bags in my closet. The current season bags are not in their bags, they are on a bookcase   so I can see and rotate them. These days I change bags weekly.


----------



## daisychainz

bagshopr said:


> I store my out of season bags in their dust bags in my closet. The current season bags are not in their bags, they are on a bookcase   so I can see and rotate them. These days I change bags weekly.


Same!! 
I use the dust bags for items I am not using or do not plan to use for a while. I have about 10 in an open display case so I can reach for them easily and the others are covered. I don't really like using them, I would prefer a super big closet or display case, but I don't have that right now.


----------



## Danzie89

I keep dustbags, shoe boxes...everything. I'm meticulous about keeping my bags, shoes, and jewelry clean and looking like new (as much as possible!) When not in use, everything is placed somewhere secure to avoid unnecessary exposure to the elements.


----------



## pursekitten

I use dustbags as bag stuffing haha! The handbags are visible so I don't forget which bags I own. Then, the handbags get a little periodic dusting. I just love seeing them!


----------



## shotlady

yes, i use the dustbags and box. I have a sticker on the outside of the box telling what color and which model it is. and the boxes are kept in a cubical thing with like 12 cubbies each. this keeps the bags from getting crushed. I do have summer/winter bags I will pull about 10 out and keep them in my hanging organizer to quick pull. right now im on a gen 1 MK hamilton kick and have put my chanels and LVs away. I have my Tory Bs out too  I do the same with my shoes too and only keep that season's offerings out  after that back in the box with tissue stuffed in the toe to keep the shape. But i clean and condition before storing.


----------



## sophiegray

Hi all! Would buying this type of dustbags a good idea?


----------



## Amandines

sophiegray said:


> Hi all! Would buying this type of dustbags a good idea?
> 
> View attachment 5612293


I don’t think I would want to store my bags in plastic, I would be afraid of humidity?


----------



## sophiegray

Amandines said:


> I don’t think I would want to store my bags in plastic, I would be afraid of humidity?


Thanks! You are right.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I use my dustbags & also stuff my handbags with acid free tissue which I change out
periodically throughout the year.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I use old clean t-shirts or hand towels to stuff my bags. I don't really like dust bags as out of sight is out of mind for me. Although on the plus side I have occasionally "re-discovered" the odd bag that I forgot about because it was in a dust bag.


----------



## jen_sparro

I am the same as @Addicted to bags- I use old t-shirts (mostly band/concert tees for some reason) to stuff my bags. But I do use my dustbags when I'm not using the bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

I keep my bags stuffed and in their dust bags when they're not being used nor in my regular rotation. Someday I'd like to have space to keep them out on display. I do like to admire them and think I'd be inspired to switch bags more regularly if they were visible and I didn't have to unbag them every time.


----------



## chloehandbags

Yep, I always use them, but I might not if I had more dedicated storage space and better storage solutions.

If you have a walk-in closet, that only you use, that will obviously minimize the dust vs just leaving them lying around uncovered, for months, in shared areas of the house.


----------

